

Self-publishing helps POD take the lead in US - absconditus
http://www.thebookseller.com/global/global-news/85891-self-publishing-helps-pod-take-the-lead-in-us.html

======
russell
560K new titles in the US last year, more POD than regular publishing. That is
mind boggling. POD == Publishing On Demand.

~~~
barry-cotter
Yeah, but the modal number of copies sold on e.g. Lulu.com is 1 (repeating
hearsay seen on 2blowhards.com, I'd check it out but posting from phone)

